# How do you use your Pure Paws products ?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I got some samples of the Pure Paws Starline shampoo, the H20 shampoo, H2O conditioner, and hydrating mist. I must say, I am quite impressed with the H2O. It says to dilute and I did and still got a good lather on the shampoo. The conditioner is very thick and I diluted this also. I am really happy with the results. Rosie's hair was easier to cut. The hair is soft, shiny, but not weighed down. With the hydrating mist, I just spray a little on my hand, and then smooth on the coat..I love the smell! It does not weigh the coat down or make it greasy:wub: How do you use your Pure Paws and what do you use? Thanks!:wub:


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I currently use the oatmeal shampoo and conditioner plus ultra silk. I dilute the shampoo 1:1 and I do the same with the conditioner, but I add 2tbs of ultra silk as well. I use their brightening shampoo and mix it 1:1 with their no rinse shampoo and it works pretty good. I haven't been brave enough to try magic white. The conditioner mix is wonderful. My hubby usually bathes daisy and he uses a lot if the conditioner and lets it sit for a few mins before washing it out. I am going to pick up the H2O line next since I have heard awesome things about it. It is supposed to be just as hydrating as the oatmeal.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Apparently I need to get some of this! I started using Perfect Coat shampoo & conditioner in 1 from Petco. It must have a lot of sodium, because it lathered and rinsed so well. It was fine for the new puppy. I recently bought Viva La Spa White Coat shampoo and Pink Potion creme rinse - it smells great. Both from pet store. Also use Pro-Line Self Rinse Plus on face as needed (I had this leftover from when I showed my Bichons!) I was actually happy with both, but being that I shampoo at least once a week, I want to try some of these products by Pure Paws. The Hydrating mist sounds like a good idea! I'll be reading the rest of these posts!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

PS - What is Ultra Silk?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

April, I'm glad the Pure Paws samples are working out so well for you - hopefully they work well for Bailey's coat too! I've been waiting for it to stop raining and dry up some before I give Bailey a bath and try out the samples we got last weekend. I'm excited to try them!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Where did you get the samples?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been using Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Shampoo and Conditioner. It really works very well and smells great. Once in while I use CC whitening shampoo just for a little boost to brighten her coat.

I think I will try the Pure Paws Starline Shampoo and Conditioner for a change since I do hear such great things about it.

Thanks.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have been trying the H20 shampoo and conditioner and found it works very well with Andrew's cut down coat so he is the one I use it on. I like the H20 spray a lot and the finishing PP spray (the purple bottle one that smells like fruit snacks) I tried the H20 shampoo/conditioner on Elena who has a very thin silk coat and it didn't give me fantastic results so I just went back to Spectrum 10 with her.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

Ultra Silk is what I would call a deep conditioner for dogs. You can put it directly on your dog, but I like to mix it with the regular conditioner. The mixture makes Daisy so soft and smell like absolute heaven. When I try the H2O conditioner I plan on still mixing Ultra Silk in as well. Also when I first mix it and before every use I put it in the microwave for 7 secs. Mixes better and is nice and warm for Daisy. I did get all of these instructions from my local pet boutique, Woof Life.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Leslie from Woof Life is the best....just stopped in to get some facial scrub from her....she does know her products...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Pure Paws website has great grooming videos using their products.
Maltese


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry that wasn't very clear. The link in my above post takes you to pure paws videos; grooming the Maltese.


----------

